# The TSO GRS-16 PE does what it says and makes making square cuts much easier



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

I was watching the most recent Wood Whisperer video last night and Marc mentioned something like that. If he mentioned a brand, I didn't catch it, but he was talking about an add-on for a track saw that he said was well worth it to keep it square.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice to see someone do what I haven't… get off their rrrs and mention a great product to the ignorant. Thanks for making the effort *'74*.

I have one and swear by it… One trick I heard about was to pivot down on the end the GRS is attached to, lifting the track just a tad off the table and while pushing the GRS against the work piece, slowly lower that track down… might eat up your .05°… handy for larger runs before clamping.


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

I've got the TSO square and like it pretty well. Very useful for squaring cuts on 2' or 3'-wide panels
(anything under 18" gets done on my table saw sled)

I think Wood Whisperer was showing his cut with a woodpecker's adjustable track square.

Matt


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at these for a while now and have been hesitant to pull the trigger on it. When I first got my track saw I thought it was going to take all of the frustration away when breaking down sheet goods, but I was wrong (user ability I'm sure). It is definitely better than a straight edge and circular saw, but there still is some fussing around that you need to do to get it dead-on. This one and the one Woodpeckers make look pretty good.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

A tracksaw is not a solve all. There is a learning curve. The idea of cut to width then cut to length is not that easy. On a table saw it can be. But since getting this TSO guide, it has changed up how I make cuts. If I need more than one piece of the same size, I try to rough cut than stack and make a final cut to size. Using the TSO guide I find that like making 4 90 degree cuts and can get the same or better results in less time then cutting to width then length. But i have made a few wrong cuts because of different sequence. Usually that's the sign to take a break.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> A tracksaw is not a solve all…
> - Bill1974


Far too true *'74*.

A good outfeed/infeed combination is a lot cheaper than a TSO and tracksaw combo for all the frugal members.

However if you don't have the workshop acereage or you have a tracksaw, these are a great addition… can't comment for the *Woodpecker* as I have the *TSO* and any comparison may make me regret breaking my golden rule of *not reading*. And one for the records… I'm no fan of the past Fe*$*tool *"equivalent"*.

If all you want is to breakdown sheet goods, for the part 12 years, I've always carried a *Ryobi 6" cordless saw* in the boot of my car. Has been great where Bunnings have refused to cut MDF for me and there are not too many sedans with a 1m x 4m boot. It's a hassle, but it beats me running next to the car with MDF sheet in hand while the missus pretends she can drive… (hey not having a go at ladies's driving prowess in general, my missus never bothered to get a driving license… the marriage license was all she could tolerate).


----------



## mbg (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice review on a great product.

I spent a lot of time and $ designing and making a 3-slab MFT style 4'x8' work table for my garage shop. Was ready try out using bench dogs. Then at the same time TSO released the parallel guide system (I already had the square). This combo totally pushed me away from using dogs at all.

As far as getting a good seating of the square to the workpiece I just give it a few wiggles.


----------

